# Looking to make some extra money



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I am looking to make some extra money online. I have seen a few people mention Matched Betting. I would be interested in hearing more about it. I have seen https://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Have a read of this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393124

Short Answer, Matched Betting Works. Profit Accumulator is Good. We use it. Be Smart and look on their forums on all the tips to not get gubbed etc.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A lot of the betting sites get wise to it very quickly. A friend did it a few years back, and soon the local bookies stopped taking bets from him. 

Worth a try if you can get it to work for you. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I did mathced betting for a short while but it wasnt worth the time for me due to the amounts i could bet
I knew i guy who had enough spare cash to make 1k a month.
Sadly i was putting tens of pounds!
I got caught out very quickly by two companies aswell


----------



## piolim (Nov 3, 2018)

How about doing forex, answering survey or doing some small tasks for others. I'd been looking for extra income online too but I'm not that confident to try forex yet.


----------

